# Distance between tracks and wall in rail yard



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I knew this topic has been covered before. When the search function didn't work, I went page by page over a years worth of posts. I think I stopped a around page 90.

I did find two posts that discussed the topic. It seemed that 6.5" from center to center is enough. If that's true may I also expect that 3.25" from center track to a wall is also enough? I plan to run 1/20 scale.

Thanks


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi cfra7,.... I recently inquired about F-scale clearances for a tunnel portal! I was glad I did too! A K-27 is almost 7 inches wide alone! So half this is 3.5 inches plus reasonable wall clearance for your siding. Looks like your references were for maybe 1/29 or 1/32 scales... A tunnel was 8 inches or more up to 10.5", with recommendations to maybe consider a full 12 inches inside clearance for a portal vertically. Given the 7 inches plus at least a minimum 1 in for clearance, I would go not less than 8 inches on center lines for straight track, and wider on curves - more with sharper curves...! 

How big are your fingers? Think about how you want to handle your cars and locos and what you will be doing ... :-} 


Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is reasonable to use scale prototype spacing. Yard tracks were as close together as 12 or 13 feet if I remember right. I use 9" center to center minimum on main line with 10' diameter minimum, but I model 1:29. I would go an inch more on 1:20.3 unless you have all broad curves and switches. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To be safe, I'd go 5" from center to wall, especially if there are curves. My K-27 hits the wall on my shelf railroad as it goes through the curved leg of the switches. I forget how close it is, but it ain't no 5", that's for sure... Probably closer to 3.5". 

Later, 

K


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

My yard will all be straight track.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By cfra7 on 22 Feb 2012 06:58 PM 
My yard will all be straight track. 

but as i suppose, that your yard will have some switches, you need those safety distances between tracks and between track and wall. 

switches ARE curved track!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's what hangs me up--the switches. BTW, I measured it last night - I've got 3.75" between the center and the wall. The K swinging out on a 5' radius (Aristo) switch scrapes the wall, so it'd probably need 4" minimum clearance. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

What a timely question for me. Most of my equipment is 1:29 and 1:32. I've built a two foot by 16 foot yard table 15 inches off the ground. I'm bringing the outdoor layout indoor on a narrow shelf suspended 15 inches above the floor. Where that shelf hits the table, I place first a right, then a left Llagas Creek code 250 aluminum switch. The left heads toward a wall. I'm guessing that I'll have about one inch between the edge of tie and the wall. That give me about 1.75 inches from the wall to the outside rail. That should be enough for my fingers. The other three tracks branch off to the right, and consist of one left and a second right, reversed to give me a long equipment track, with about four feet of track ahead of the switch to store cabooses. 

I'll follow the advice offered here. Looks like about nine feet from the centerline to the wall, then about twelve feet between the other tracks. I'll post some pix if it turns out OK.


----------

